# "What is she doing to you Ralph?"



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is ruby, intrigued as to the events unfolding in our lounge and Ralph been transformed before our very eyes!
With the clippers buzzing, it's like she's asking "what are they doing - does it hurt" as poor Ralph is on the table in a "noose!" X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Double grrrrr!! What's with this upside down Thursday?? - can you do your magic please Donna??! Xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks like s little teddy!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Check out his silver streaks!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Triple grrrrr looks like I'm having an Australian day! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> She looks like s little teddy!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


She is my little teddy bear Donna x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk Ralphy! Your lovely! Silvering boy!

Look at Ruby-bear! Cute!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Huge thanks Donna!! I.T queen! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Awk Ralphy! Your lovely! Silvering boy!
> 
> Look at Ruby-bear! Cute!


He's got loads Ruth, including his bum!! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He looks lovely in this pic, you can see his lovely face.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks great. Love little Ruby she looked like a chubby teddy bear standing by the table


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby looks HUGE and a right chubby fluff next to skinny bald Ralph! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hehe! Poor Ralphy.. He probably feels bloomin amazing! Free as a bird..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> Hehe! Poor Ralphy.. He probably feels bloomin amazing! Free as a bird..


Velveteen Ralph and ewok ruby!! Love them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Velveteen Ralph and ewok ruby!! Love them!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is like an ewok haha! Great comparison Amanda.
Gutted though as ruby had a face trim and had her lashes cut!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tracey your pictures go upside down if you've taken them with your iPad upside down. Your picture swings round on your iPad so the image looks the right way up but when you then copy it, post it it reverts to the original ...ie upside down


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> She is like an ewok haha! Great comparison Amanda.
> Gutted though as ruby had a face trim and had her lashes cut!!


You know how I feel about that. It is always at the top of my list not cutting eyelashes! Not the Ruby needs them to be cute! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Tracey your pictures go upside down if you've taken them with your iPad upside down. Your picture swings round on your iPad so the image looks the right way up but when you then copy it, post it it reverts to the original ...ie upside down


You lost me there Karen lol!
How do I know when my iPad is upside down? As the screen image is always the right way up?
I'll have to mark it with a T & B!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol I know .... You need the 'button ' there must be a name for it !!! To be at the bottom x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Fab picture (even upside down )

....Ruby looks engrossed, she's saying "give me my brother back NOW!!"

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Fab picture (even upside down )
> 
> ....Ruby looks engrossed, she's saying "give me my brother back NOW!!"
> 
> xxx


She was very unsure of him with no hair - she certainly didn't recognise him by look and had to have a good sniff to make sure it was him x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol I know .... You need the 'button ' there must be a name for it !!! To be at the bottom x


Well I've blown that theory out of the window as intend to operate the iPad on its side!
I need to work out if the button needs to be on the left or the right - you see sometimes they work ok - and other times upside down


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No lol the circle with the square on needs to be at the bottom ..... Maybe if you have it on its side then one must be the right way lol x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The one that takes you back to the home page .....you can sooooo tell I'm very technical lol x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I'm as bad - I know exactly what you mean, but as I have the iPad on the side most of the time the round button with a square on is on the lector the right and never at the bottom!!! 
I tried photo bucket once, and gave up!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So either left or right must be the correct position but if you put it verticle with it at the bottom your pics will be ok x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tinman said:


> She is like an ewok haha! Great comparison Amanda.
> Gutted though as ruby had a face trim and had her lashes cut!!


Lol she is the cutest ewok ever!! Oh no! Her lashes will grow back I'm sure! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

